# Absicherung für 3 Kontaktor und 1 Zeitrelai



## bbehnam (20 Juli 2022)

kurz zu meiner Anwendung:
Ich habe einen 7,5 KW Motor und möchte ihn in 400V als Stern und Dreieck betreiben. und mit Sicherheitsrelais im Notfall den Motor mit Not-Halt abschalten.
Um meinen gesamten Stromkreis vor Kurzschluss zu schützen, brauche ich Ihre Hilfe, denn ich bin verwirrt, welche Sicherung ich nehmen sollte oder wie viele ich nehmen sollte.

laut 'TIA selection Tool' sind meine Stern und Dreieck und Hauptschütze wie folgt:
3RT2016-1AN21. Siemens empfiehlt für den Kurzschlussschutz 
gG: 10 A (500 V, 1 kA)

mein Zeitrelais ist 3RP2574-1NW30. zu dessen Schutz empfiehlt Siemens eine Sicherung:
 gL/gG: 4 A

Ich habe noch ein weiteres Relais, das Sicherheitsrelais 5TT4102-0. Für dieses Relais hat Siemens keine Empfehlung und 
Sicherheitsrelais 3SK1111-1AW20. 
Siemens empfiehlt:

Sicherungen Diazed oder Neozed, Betriebsklasse gL/gG: 6 A oder LS-
Schalter Typ A: 2 A oder LS-Schalter Typ B: 2 A oder LS-Schalter Typ
C: 1 A
Im Moment habe ich 5SY1710-2 für die gesamte Schaltung verwendet, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Entscheidung ist. 
Was schlagen Sie vor, um den gesamten Stromkreis abzusichern, oder soll ich verschiedene Sicherungen verwenden. Ich würde mich über Ihr Feedback freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Anbei Schaltpläne


----------



## Plan_B (21 Juli 2022)

Also ich vermisse den Stop-Taster. Not-Aus ist kein Betriebs aus.
Die Sterndreieck Zeit läuft ab Stecker einstecken. Da würde ich vor dem Zeitrelais von k1 einen Schliesser schalten.
Die Sicherung ist mit 2A ausreichend, aber Dein kleinstes Problem.

40kw Schütze nimmst Du sicher, weil kleinere grad nicht lieferbar sind.


----------



## 3.#6 (23 Juli 2022)

Ist der Anhang schon bearbeitet? Auf einen Stoptaster kann ich verzichten da 2S8 ein rastender Schalter ist. Ich sehe keine 40kW- Schütze; nur 4kW- Schütze.
Generell würde ich hier nicht nur das Netzschütz über NA schalten, sonst könnte das Dreieckschütz weiter angezogen bleiben. Bei sowas auch unbedingt die Rückführung des von NA-Relais geschalteten Schützen im Kreis T4/IN beachten. 
Keine Anung wie die Anforderung genau aussieht, ich würde nach der Zuleitung (Steuerspannung) den Automaten platzieren, dann zuerst die NA- Geschichte danach vor Ort/Fern Umschaltung und danach die YD- Schaltung wie z.b. bei Eaton im Handbuch realisieren.
Und: die Hauptstromseite sieht gut aus


----------



## s_kraut (23 Juli 2022)

bbehnam schrieb:


> kurz zu meiner Anwendung:
> Ich habe einen 7,5 KW Motor und möchte ihn in 400V als Stern und Dreieck betreiben. und mit Sicherheitsrelais im Notfall den Motor mit Not-Halt abschalten.
> Um meinen gesamten Stromkreis vor Kurzschluss zu schützen, brauche ich Ihre Hilfe, denn ich bin verwirrt, welche Sicherung ich nehmen sollte oder wie viele ich nehmen sollte.
> 
> ...


Welchen SIL/PL willst du mit deinem Not-Halt erreichen? 
Mit der nicht redundanten Abschaltung und der fehlenden Überdimensionierung wird wohl alles scheitern.


----------



## Plan_B (24 Juli 2022)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Ist der Anhang schon bearbeitet


Nee, hab wohl ne null zuviel gesehen


----------



## 3.#6 (24 Juli 2022)

Kann passieren, kenne ich...


----------



## dekuika (24 Juli 2022)

4 kw Schütze halte ich für einen 7,5 kw Motor für unterdimensioniert. Wenn ich z.B.( nach gängiger Faustformel) das Motorschutzrelais auf 0,58 x Nennstrom einstelle, komme ich bei der Leistung auf 4,35 kw. Also hätte ich mindestens 2 5,5 kw Schütze genommen. Und die Schaltung ist auch fehlerhaft. Bei y/D aus dem Eaton Schaltungsbuch wie in #3 vorgeschlagen, schliesst der (schwächste) Sternschütz zuerst. Erst dann kommt der Netzschütz.


----------



## dekuika (24 Juli 2022)

Habe eben bei Eaton nachgeschaut. Die nehmen auch 4 KW Schütze. Also keine Gefahr. War ich wieder zu vorsichtig.


----------



## Malefiz (27 August 2022)

Der Hauptstromkreis ist falsch!
Du hast auf beiden Seiten der Wicklung U L1


----------



## Hesse (27 August 2022)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Auf einen Stoptaster kann ich verzichten da 2S8 ein rastender Schalter ist


Dann startet das Ding bei Netzwiederkehr aber automatisch ohne Zutun, wenn vorher Eingeschaltet war. Das dazu noch direkt im Dreieck


----------

